# Active Directory mit Java auslesen



## jovicevic (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Forum.

Ich hoffe, das ihr mir bei meinem Problem bisschen weiterhelfen könnt.

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, ich hab Probleme mit Active Directory.
Ich möche aus einem Java Programm unser Active Direktory anzapfen.
Suchen, auslesen und möglicherweise manipulieren.

Ich hab bereits einige Codes im Internet gefunden, leider scheitere ich beretis in den Anfängen:
Was bedeuten eigentlich diese CN, OU, ... Variablen?
Wo finde ich zugehärigen Werte dazu im Exchange Server?

Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet, wo ich diese Informationen finde und wie isch sie dann im Code einsetzen muss.

Besten Dank!

Michael


----------



## reibi (11. Dez 2008)

> Was bedeuten eigentlich diese CN, OU, ... Variablen?
> Wo finde ich zugehärigen Werte dazu im Exchange Server?



Das sind 2 verschidenen Themen!
Ich würde Dir erstmal vorschlagen, dass Du Dich mit Verzeichnisdiensten(LDAP) generell befasst. dann lernst Du was das mit Usern, Guruppen und diesen Variablen zu tun hat. Das is n dickes Thema .. versprochen!

ExchangeServer und ActiveDirectory ... da ist dieses Forum sicher nicht das richtige 

Viel Glück ;-)


----------

